
Why GitHub is not your CV [2013] - crabasa
https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-github-is-not-your-cv/
======
crabasa
OP here: I ran a poll on Twitter [1] that attracted 827 votes asking the
question of what site best represents a developer's skills and experience.
Github was by far the #1 choice.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/crtr0/status/681327621548818433](https://twitter.com/crtr0/status/681327621548818433)

------
el_duderino
2 year old article but use the cached URL:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yFBroqO...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:yFBroqO-1nkJ:https://blog.jcoglan.com/2013/11/15/why-
github-is-not-your-cv/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

~~~
greenyoda
And there's a lot of discussion from when the article was submitted to HN two
years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6738952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6738952)

------
ShonM
Interestingly, I got a 404 before a reload showed the page just fine.

~~~
steveklabnik
IIRC, the author blocks HN referrers.

~~~
crabasa
Wow. I've never heard of that before. Any idea why? Would love to hear that
story.

------
bobthepanda
Anyone else getting a 404 error?

------
johnbellone
Not sure why this is on the front page if its 404.

------
hamitron
404

